# Tire pressure for winter tires



## rexwagon (Mar 28, 2010)

I have new Michelin X-ice Xi2 on my 04 325i w/spt pkg and would like thoughts on what tire pressure to use on dry normal 40+ degree days. I know what the door jam says....I'm looking for real life suggestions. I would lie to minimize the squishy feel on the highway when the weather is not bad.

I'm running 33/37 right now.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

33/36psi front/rear try it on the road


----------



## rexwagon (Mar 28, 2010)

I just added my current pressure. BMW recommends lower front but is this necessary for winter tires that are much softer than summers?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Best not to alter air pressures for winter tires. Using more PSI can cause faster wear on the center of the tread of the tires.


----------



## rexwagon (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Gary, this is mike, I bot the tires from you a couple of weeks ago. My question basically is can I run 35 or 36 in the fronts to firm things up a bit?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

You can, but if you do so you will likely see more rapid wear in the center portion of the tires tread.


----------



## aiwapro (Apr 18, 2006)

What is your recommendation for tire pressure on these tires Gary? I too purchased these tires from you a couple of months ago. They have been great in this Winter, in Michigan. It's been fun actually, to drive in the snow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

aiwapro said:


> What is your recommendation for tire pressure on these tires Gary? I too purchased these tires from you a couple of months ago. They have been great in this Winter, in Michigan. It's been fun actually, to drive in the snow.


I can check. What is the year/model of car and the tire size(s)?


----------



## aiwapro (Apr 18, 2006)

2004 BMW 545i. I believe we went with 225/45/17, as you were out of 22/50/17.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Since 225/45R17 tires are shorter in height and load capacity than the correct 225/50R17 size, you'll want to run them at higher psi. I'd suggest about 36-38psi front and 42-44 psi rear for the 545i.


----------



## aiwapro (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok thanks, it has the sports package if that makes a difference.


----------

